# maintaining a 15 hp johnson 2001



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

what should i do to maintain a 15 hp johnson motor.I cant afford to take it to a mechanic right now but would like to know what i could do myself to keep it in good working condition.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Read and follow the instructions in this one...
It covers just about all the basic maintenance needed annually.
It's a pdf file so you can save it to your hard drive as a permanent reference.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=6&ved=0CBUQFjAF&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.spc.int%2Fcoastfish%2FSections%2Ftraining%2Ffts_pdf%2Fstatutory%2Foutboard_lg_en.pdf&rct=j&q=greasing+outboard+motor&ei=D7DZSrT9M4KY8AaChW2BQ&usg=AFQjCNHxscYoRWk_UGbEY677F0zWv-XUBg


A video on lubrication to watch:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ1aiowAA70[/media]

And one on lower unit lube:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgX1Q6bkVoA[/media]


----------



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks brett

if i dont have the owners manual how do i found out what kind of oil i should use.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I use the lower unit lube purchased from my local Merc dealer.
But any quality lower unit oil will do the job.
Even the stuff from walmart, I think it's Lubrimatic.
What is important is regular inspection and changing,
but using the same brand oil each time. Don't mix lower unit oils.
Don't forget to replace the drain screw seals also.
They get old, split and leak.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

if someone could find the right engine oil weight for pat it would be appreciated


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Pretty sure thats a 2 stroke, usually means mixing fuel with TCW III, correct?

:-?


----------



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

whats TCW 3


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Two
Cycle
Watercooled
Type III

http://www.nmma.org/certification/programs/oils/


----------

